# Problem keeping balance



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Balance and stabilty are a pretty complicated subject. The problem can range from a simple shoe selection to a simple form change to life threatening medical problems (extremely unlikely).

If there is no indication of a simple or serious medical problem, start with the easy stuff. 

First open your stance a little and spread your feet to about shoulder width. Test this and also test the angle of your feet. 

Second, think of your head as an upside down pendulum. If you keep it erect and over your center of balance, you will be a lot steadier. 

There are a lot of other things you can do to enhance your balance, these two seem to help most of the people that I work with.

Allen


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Good advice aread.

Here are a few more.

Find your natural point of aim. The video below is for a pistol shooter but the same can apply for an archer. Start with your feet even, rotate, then make your adjustments.

Change your shoes. If your shooting in flat soles shoes, try something with a slight heel to move your weight slightly forward.

You don't want to try to keep a perfect balance while shooting.....thats just one more thing your subconscious is trying to do while your aiming....instead, shoot with your weight over your shoe laces and very slightly forward. This will give you a more stable platform. 

Give it a try...


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

Xx2


----------

